# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  SPLIT - bozicni stand 15.12.

## happy mummy

....već petu godinu za redom, organizira prodaju ručno rađenih i tiskanih čestitki te dječjih majica i majica za odrasle s prigodnim sloganima Udruge. 

U subotu, 15. prosinca 2007. u Marmontovoj ulici (ispred Maje) u Splitu, od 11,00 do 12,30 sati na našem štandu moći ćete dobiti Rodine brošure i letke, informirati se o Udruzi, kupiti Rodinu majicu, platnene pelene i čestitke.

----------


## Berlin

Odlično cure,
samo naprijed u buđenju ovog uspavanog grada!
Moje skromno mišljenje je da bi možda ispred Banovine bar svaku subotu trebalo organizirati nekakvu akciju.
Svaka čast!

----------


## zrinka

budimo ga mi vec 5 godinu zaredom  :D 

a ispred banovinu, subotom ujutro ionako nema nikoga, ne radni dan za drzavne sluzbenike  8)

----------


## Berlin

Nažalost je naš grad gori od Trnoružice.
Inače pročitala sam baš neki dan da je od strane poglavarstva odbijen zahtjev Kluba trudnica i roditelja za većim brojem dječjih igrališta.
Ali kao što netko nekad reče: Nada umire posljednja.

----------


## happy mummy

hop!

----------


## zrinka

cure, iako je bura i 0°C, mi idemo pravac marmontove
pa dodjite, dobile smo nove djecje rodine majice, odlican poklon za predstojece blagdane  :Smile:

----------

